# HEY!!! String makers!!!



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

My indoor spot bow

Red/ orange/ purple


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo green, Teal, and OD green*

close up on a set Im working on


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

no one wants to share???


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*This Weeks' Strings*

Dyneema '02 Mountain Berry and Teal









8125 Flo-Pink and Flo-Green twist shoot string
Solid pink and green cables (shoot thru system)









Brownell B-50 Green & Black and Yellow & Pink









Brownell B-50 "Rainbow Sherbret Swirl" (Blue, Red, Gold & Green)


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

B-50 
Pink string with Green highlight...


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool stuff.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Our favorite is the Brownell B-50 "Rainbow Sherbet Swirl" 








*It is a serious b!thc to lay out... *

I get a lot of request for it, I tell folks that string costs $20.00 as opposed to the standard $10.00 due to it's "P.I.T.A. factor", but folks still want it. It's two loops (to get 4 strands) of each of the 4 colors, for a 16 strand string. A real chore to get the tension balanced on each color so there is no ballooning once it's tensioned twisted and then relaxed.

I'd like to make an Electronics Tech's Dream .... Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet , & Gold or Silver
(It's the standard resistor color code system an Uber Geek thing form the dark ages of electronics ;-)
But that would mean 1 course of each color for 16 strand string... ouch!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

looks good


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow I am drooling over the "Rainbow Sherbet Swirl" string. It's gorgeous.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*here you go TC....*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=854857

pics will be updated weekly on our thread in the manu.. section...... Hope you enjoy! great post for the people looking for new string color combos......:tongue:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thats some sweet looking work


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*I dare YOU!*

Man, this one just about kicked my butt.... 16 stands, individual 8 colors, that's one loop each!

Took me over an hour to get all the strings to the close to the same tension before I could even start serving it.

I have dubbed this creation "Royall Payne"


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol been there before


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

flemish strings are so cool to bad I suck at maken them lol


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

TcArchery08 said:


> flemish strings are so cool to bad I suck at maken them lol


Thats funny I suck at making regular strings :lol:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone care to share how they lay out the strands for these three color strings? I may have to try one.:wink:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*A few of my favorites that I have made*

i really like flame...goes well with alot of color


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*My Wifes Strings*

Patriot Vulcan:darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Patriot Vulcan:darkbeer:


Hey i got the same colors on my Katera, I love that combo:tongue:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*I really like that way the Blue/White and red turned out*



NocBuster said:


> Hey i got the same colors on my Katera, I love that combo:tongue:


Much easier than a tri color string to buils and looks great!!!....Is your Katera black?? I bet that combo would look good on a black out bow


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Much easier than a tri color string to buils and looks great!!!....Is your Katera black?? I bet that combo would look good on a black out bow


That would look sweet, But mines just the APG


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> Anyone care to share how they lay out the strands for these three color strings? I may have to try one.:wink:


just stack your three colors on your jig the hard part is when your twisting them up keeping them in place


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

TcArchery08 said:


> just stack your three colors on your jig the hard part is when your twisting them up keeping them in place


That is what I was trying to figure out, how to twist them. With a two color you just separate the two colors and then twist them back together. Three colors would be tricky, unless someone has some info to share.:wink:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I twist the same way as I do with two colors but I take a scrap peace of string and wrap it around the third color, twist it put and use the scrap to pull the third color in place hope that makes sence


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

When I do 3 or more color strings I use small sections of old arrow shafts as my spacers. I use 2 on each end if its a 3 color, 3 on each end if its a 4 color.

Seems to work really good for me and you don't need a piece of string material to run up and down the entire string length to separate the diff color bundles :thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

smokin x's said:


> When I do 3 or more color strings I use small sections of old arrow shafts as my spacers. I use 2 on each end if its a 3 color, 3 on each end if its a 4 color.
> 
> Seems to work really good for me and you don't need a piece of string material to run up and down the entire string length to separate the diff color bundles :thumbs_up


sound easier then what Im doing, not sure how I would do my pin stripe combos tho, I'll have to play with it


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Grn / Blk


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

they all look good


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

not the greatest of pics but its a flo orange, flo green, flo yellow and mountain berry 4 color


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

smokin x's said:


> flo orange, flo green, flo yellow and mountain berry 4 color



My daughter just saw those strings on my screen, thanks, now I have to make them!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Are you guys serving or using the Griv method*



TcArchery08 said:


> sound easier then what Im doing, not sure how I would do my pin stripe combos tho, I'll have to play with it


Can you post or e-mail me a pic of how you tie off the ends...Using the GRIV method one end is bulkier than the other...

Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

not sure I follow you...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*A 24 strand String with 3 colors-2 colors will be on one end*



TcArchery08 said:


> not sure I follow you...


Wrapping two colors on one end is a little bulky...Is there a easier way

Tom


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

just use one color to wrap over the stands and the other two tags and tie off and serve over


----------



## 20-4X (Oct 20, 2005)

*Tigress stringage*

Couple pics of our daughters Custom Purple Tigress shoot-through job from today...SHE picked the fancy colors...solid flo. green and purple for the cables and flor. green/purple two-color for the string...great design I`d say:wink:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool, _*another*_ Tigress/Elite/Nitrous-X... Very sweet shooting bow!
I've built 2 of them and soon as I find a LH Tigress riser I'm building a third,


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

TcArchery08 said:


> close up on a set Im working on


I like the combo, looks like Flo Green-teal & black though?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

OD green is almost black lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

OD green is almost black lol


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> That is what I was trying to figure out, how to twist them. With a two color you just separate the two colors and then twist them back together. Three colors would be tricky, unless someone has some info to share.:wink:


If you have a Little Jon string jig you can take the seperator spools apart and sandwich another #10 fender washer in between the two regular washers. This will produce 2 slots in each spool so you can seperate up to 4 colors during the twisting.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I noticed some strings are built to twist in clockwise and some anti-clockwise. What is the importance of the direction of twist? Personally my strings are built to twist clockwise for the end serving to tighten.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Hoytusa84 said:


> I noticed some strings are built to twist in clockwise and some anti-clockwise. What is the importance of the direction of twist? Personally my strings are built to twist clockwise for the end serving to tighten.


If you are shooting a release the only thing that matters is that the serving and the twist are the same direction. otherwise the serving will work itself loose

If you are shooting fingers; RH needs clockwise and LH needs anti-clockways


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*FLO PINK/BLACK With Clear HALO*

Turned out great for my friends lady


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Flo Green/Black with Clear HALO*

Cant even see those end servings...Oh yeh they're clear

Lets see some more colors folks


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

BCy 8125 Flo-Pink/Black&White


----------



## boiow (Jul 21, 2008)

really nice work guys. cant wait to build my jig and make my own.very inspiring.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

wouldent it be kinda cool to have a clear one ^_^


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Turned out great for my friends lady


looks like you have the clear serving down, are you using a clairifier?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Dont even know what clarifier is-Just white HALO works great with no peep rotation*



TcArchery08 said:


> looks like you have the clear serving down, are you using a clairifier?


Thanks for the compliment

Tom


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

heres some of mine


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Flo Orange and Metalic Bronze with Clear Halo*

On a Mathews Drenlin


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a 3 color string using the purple in 2 places. Turned out well I think.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a 3 color string using the purple in 2 places. Turned out well I think.


this style 3 color string is my fav. takes a bit to figure out the lay out but once you do you can make some sweet strings. Good job:shade:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> this style 3 color string is my fav. takes a bit to figure out the lay out but once you do you can make some sweet strings. Good job:shade:


Never should have opened this thread while my wife was in the room.... Now I need to figure this out :set1_thinking: and make her some.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I may have time this weekend to put together some pictures of the way I did this. The idea is sort of a work in progress as each time I make one, I realize what I could have did different. Thanks for the compliments !!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

NP Archery said:


> I may have time this weekend to put together some pictures of the way I did this. The idea is sort of a work in progress as each time I make one, I realize what I could have did different. Thanks for the compliments !!


yup been there before, 
start by picking what colors you want and were, exp. red and blue with white high lights
1. find out the number of strands per color then break it down from there.
2. wrap you white then red, then blue, and back to white again.
getting your colors to fall in place is the hard part and your layout helps alot, I will go as far as putting a scrap peace around each color bundle and pull each color in place after twisting.
there are alot of ways this can be done and none of them are set in stone this is just a quick basic way to get you started.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Im With TN*



TN ARCHER said:


> That is what I was trying to figure out, how to twist them. With a two color you just separate the two colors and then twist them back together. Three colors would be tricky, unless someone has some info to share.:wink:


Anyone want to share how you do the 3 color in a pic format


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been doing a fair bit of experimentation w/ color combinations and uploaded a bunch of pictures to photodump but now photodump seems to have vaporized and I lost everything!!! 
Hopefully my box of goodies form BCY will be here today. If they get here, I'll see what I can re-shoot this weekend, I need to make a bunch of new strings for my Youth Groups' bows.
I have plenty of Brownell B-50 but I personally prefer working w/ BCY it just seems to feel better and lay up better for me, with less aggravation. The end results are the same.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Thanks Double S*



SandSquid said:


> I have been doing a fair bit of experimentation w/ color combinations and uploaded a bunch of pictures to photodump but now photodump seems to have vaporized and I lost everything!!!
> Hopefully my box of goodies form BCY will be here today. If they get here, I'll see what I can re-shoot this weekend, I need to make a bunch of new strings for my Youth Groups' bows.
> I have plenty of Brownell B-50 but I personally prefer working w/ BCY it just seems to feel better and lay up better for me, with less aggravation. The end results are the same.


tom


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

MTN Berry/flo green & black









Black/flo green & black


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Green/Black and White*

Green HALO serving


----------

